
The AI Revolution: The Road to Superintelligence - georgeshi
https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-revolution-1.html
======
aurizon
Too many people look at this as a gradual progression. It seems to me that
this increase is a summation of improvements in making a human like brain by
means of more powerful computers. I think the structural improvements in
understanding how a brain works in a human can be far more influential in
ramping up the 'IQ' of the computer brain and once the structure is fully
understood and emulated we may well so a large near vertical ramp upwards in
'artificial intelligence', as is indicated in one of the charts - how far off
is this vertical 'knee'...?

